# Where do you print your picture's?



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 6, 2012)

I have for the longest time used 6 ink Canon printers on good glossy stock or used walgreens but the pictures look like they where taken with a $100 p&s. I was curious what you guys are using for printing? Who has the best high resolution prints?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

BayPhoto
or 
White House Custom Color (www.WHCC.com)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

I use mpix.com.


----------

